# Asat Still Accepting Dealers....



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

ASAT CAMO is still accepting dealer applications for all states.......especially in the states of pennsylvania and michigan.........if you would like to be a dealer for a well know and proven camo company like ASAT, please p.m. me your shop name, address, and phone:smile:


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

all p.m.'s answered.....keep them coming


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

bump:smile:


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

to the top


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

to the top:smile:


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

all p.m.'s answered.....keep them coming


----------



## Bowtech21 (Dec 20, 2006)

Enough is enough there niteshade. You look foolish with this thread. At the rate your going one would think that you have a dealer at every other house. If ASAT needs that many "dealers" then it must be well behind the times. I looked at ASAT and thought about buying it but the way you handle it here, I'm second guessing that decision. I think the 3D stuff is amazing but your turning me off to it. It seems....well.....desperate. 

I guess I'll wear my Realtree another year or look for another open pattern camo. This thread is tiresome. Anyway, good luck with it. Sorry to ruffle your feathers but I'm surely not the only one that thinks this.


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

Bowtech21 said:


> Enough is enough there niteshade. You look foolish with this thread. At the rate your going one would think that you have a dealer at every other house. If ASAT needs that many "dealers" then it must be well behind the times. I looked at ASAT and thought about buying it but the way you handle it here, I'm second guessing that decision. I think the 3D stuff is amazing but your turning me off to it. It seems....well.....desperate.
> 
> I guess I'll wear my Realtree another year or look for another open pattern camo. This thread is tiresome. Anyway, good luck with it. Sorry to ruffle your feathers but I'm surely not the only one that thinks this.


i sent you a p.m.


----------



## Bowtech21 (Dec 20, 2006)

Well that was rude.


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

to the top:smile:


----------



## Bowtech21 (Dec 20, 2006)

I see you had my reply removed and we've learned nothing. Good luck you ma'am, please do not rudely PM me again. Merry Christmas.


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

to the top.....


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

to the top and MERRY CHRISTMAS from ASAT


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

bump for niteshade...


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

up for the day:smile:


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

bump:smile:


----------



## switz (Dec 3, 2005)

*anyone know if*

this camo is sold in Oklahoma?


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

switz said:


> this camo is sold in Oklahoma?


sent you a p.m.:smile:


----------



## Steven (May 27, 2004)

*I've looked all over Oklahoma and I can't find it.I have the 3-d leafy suit I purchased online and I love it. I would definitely be interested in being a dealer.

Thanks,
Steven*


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

Steven said:


> *I've looked all over Oklahoma and I can't find it.I have the 3-d leafy suit I purchased online and I love it. I would definitely be interested in being a dealer.
> 
> Thanks,
> Steven*




sent ya a p.m.:smile:


----------



## jeff nicholls (Jul 19, 2006)

*asat dealer*



switz said:


> this camo is sold in Oklahoma?


Switz: I imagine that nightshade has already given you the info you need but there is a dealer in OK. It is Mitchell Sports in Alus. Im not sure if that is near you or not.


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

thanks jeff:smile:


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

bump


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

still taking dealers


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

bump


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

bump


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

all p.m.'s answered.....keep em coming:thumbs_up


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

bump:thumbs_up


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

to the top:thumbs_up


----------



## evworld (Dec 16, 2004)

I hope they communicate better with their dealers than they do with their customers..... 

TTT


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

sent you a p.m.


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

up for the day


----------



## PatriotArchery (Jun 26, 2006)

I am a dealer with ASAT and I tried calling them to get the 2007 prices and catalog and there message system is full and it's almost like they have dissapeared. I understand there are a lot of shows, but this puts me in a bind if orders come in and I can't get a hold of anyone.

Thanks

Patrick, Owner
www.patriotarchery.com


----------



## MontanaDave (Aug 10, 2006)

*Trying to help*

Hi Patrick,

Hope I'm not getting in the middle of anything here, but thought I would let you know that I passed your comment along and hopefully somebody will be contacting you shortly.

Hope this helps you out. And good luck with Patriot Archery! (I like the name)


----------



## JHolder (Jun 2, 2005)

*Asat*

I spoke with Rob a week ago Sunday and he told me that they would be traveling all around the South for the next couple of weeks. They're working on some pretty neat stuff and trying to get everything in place, as well as hitting some of the shows. Don't worry they haven't disappeared, they'll be back home and in the loop soon. Thanks, Jeff


----------



## PatriotArchery (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks guys for the updates. Yea with a New Year comes all the paperwork as they say. The name came from my girlfriend actually, the Patriot part is that I am a big fam of the USA, and very proud to call it my home a long with many other hunters and Archery because I am an avid shooter and hunter. I hope to learn a lot and get lots of feedback from everybody. I wish everybody a great 2007! And heres to the upcoming hunting seasons!

Patrick, Owner
www.patriotarchery.com

"Be at the Head of the Game Trail this Season!"


----------



## Ausie-guy (Dec 7, 2002)

When are they going to take my shop off their dealer listing?


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

Ausie-guy said:


> When are they going to take my shop off their dealer listing?


see the post 2 above your's


----------



## jeff nicholls (Jul 19, 2006)

PatriotArchery said:


> I am a dealer with ASAT and I tried calling them to get the 2007 prices and catalog and there message system is full and it's almost like they have dissapeared. I understand there are a lot of shows, but this puts me in a bind if orders come in and I can't get a hold of anyone.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Patrick: I just went on your website and I dont see anything about ASAT in your clothing catagory only natgear and primos. I would geuss that the upgrade just isnt in because of time. Remember that we all have lots to do and little time to do it all.


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

rob has been at the ata show....things will get back to normal soon i'm sure.......


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

bump


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

to the top


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

up...up...up


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

bump....:smile:


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

:smile: :shade:


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

bump


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

bump


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

bump for asat.....


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

still taking apps


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

to the top


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

Lot of bumps here.


----------

